# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Организация Wi-Fi сети.

## 3des

Господа здравствуйте!

Необходимо организовать wi-fi сеть для видеонаблюдения. Регистратор - 7 клиентских точек. Дистанция между регистратором и клиентами до 700 метров. Для клиентов думаю взять UBIQUIT LOKO M2, тут все ясно. А вот на сторону регистратора что поставить. Рассматриваю вариант Ubiquiti AIRROUTER-HP(EU) и всенаправленной антенны ITelite OMD24009V, либо же брать еще несколько LOKO M. К сожалению не имею опыта работы со всенаправленными антеннами, посоветуйте кто сталкивался как лучше всего быть.

---------- Post added at 11:12 ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 ----------

Либо может вместо AIRROUTER взять Ubiquiti Bullet M2-HP, но вот какова будет связь с клиентами с данной антенной и будет ли вообще. Может как вариант рассмотреть UBIQUITовскую всенаправленную антенну с технологией MIMO, но тут уже цена кусается.(

---------- Post added at 11:17 ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 ----------

Больше всего во всенаправленной антенне смущает угол в вертикальной плоскости 12 гр. Это получается если клиентская точка будет стоять на высоте 10 метров то и всенаправленную антенну нужно будет задирать на такую же примерно высоту?

----------

